# Good links



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here are some links to sites that you should be aware of if you want to know the cutting edge practices in the planted tank hobby.

You will need to translate the following two. Automatic translation will give you a hard to read result but the effort is more than worth it - you will not know as much as you think if you don't try to understand these views/practices:
http://www.flowgrow.de/naehrstoffe/der-weg-zum-optimalen-dungesystem-t17733.html
http://www.flowgrow.de/naehrstoffe/...der-weg-zum-optimalen-dungesystem-t17800.html

There is a big number of planted tank folk that use the principles outlined above and the fertilizer mixes associated with them. Focus on Tobi's posts in this thread:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/for-dan-spezial-n-nitrogen-fertilizer.14594/

And this link is to a post in a new forum that will intentionally put the effort to stay away from the usual misconceptions. Emmersed aquatic plant cultivation should be a thing of the past for example. Here's an information packed post that leads to the next level without any misleading information:
http://growaqua.com/index.php/topic,83.0.html


----------

